# IBS-PI- Need help



## amb.neha (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi, My name is Neha and I am 29. I have been recently diagnosed with IBS but no one seems to understand my pain attacks. The doctor was rude and didn't pay attention. He said there is nothing that can be done and its all in my head. My life has almost stopped. I get pain attacks almost everyday and the other day I sat on a chair and couldn't get up because of cramps. I was admitted to a hospital for a day and given pain killers and analgesics to stop the pain. I puke all the time and this is affecting my work and my personal life. I can go for days without eating and still not feel hungry. Eating anything bloats me up and causes pain. I have been prescribed Buscopan but it seems it is not really helpful. I really need help coz nothing seems to be working. Scared like hell.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

Neha, is seeing another doctor an option for you? Being told it's all in my head would be strike three for me, and I'd move on to another if that is a possibility. Another possible option would be seeing a nutritionist. You have to eat, and a nutritionist might be able to help you figure out something that could work for you. I would start there.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There are many things you can try. I am also in chronic pain and looking for answers. Keep reading the forum and learning from others.


----------



## amb.neha (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi AlanZ, Yes I am taking a second opinion and have to go for an endoscopy in a week and after that I might see a nutritionist. And I went for a stomach cleanse which reduced symptoms to some extent. What I am worried about it the the way there are unpredictable good and bad days.


----------



## amb.neha (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks jaumeb, that's exactly what I am trying to do and it helps to know that you are not alone facing all this.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am compiling a list of possible remedies in a Spanish forum.

If you find anything that helps you, please let me know.


----------



## amb.neha (Apr 15, 2015)

sure i will.. This stomach cleanse helped me a lot, my doctor prescribed a medicine for it. but this is also temporary I know that. I am trying to avoid food that can cause it.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Diet can play an important role, but it is difficult to give advice as we are all so different.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not overly familiar with the Canadian health care system but if you have been diagnosed with IBS your doctor might be able to refer you to a nutritionist and possibly have it covered under your insurance. It's worth asking...


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh my god! Did we see the same doctor? Mine told me it was all in my head and I had to thank god it wasn't something worse. "You're going to have to learn to live with it." That's what she said. She even added a prescription to see a psychologist. Anyway... I had a period of three/four months of pain like you described last year. It comes and goes now. What helped me the most is meditation. I downloaded an app on my phone of guided meditations and it helps me breathe. Trust me, the more you focus on the pain, the more it's going to hurt and the doctors are going to be right. Take two tylenols and an imodium (if you go every 5-10 minutes). That's what I do when I feel it going out of control. That's my emergency plan !!  Usually, I get pain when I eat stuff like onions, garlic, alcohol, raw vedgies, etc. When I go eat out andI don't control what's in my plate, I take Bentylol (or Protylol) 30 minutes before I eat and it helps to reduce the spasms. Have you had any other tests done? Keep us posted and I really hope you'll get over this soon!! Xx


----------



## amb.neha (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Alan. I just got my endoscopy appointment. Will check with doctor after its done.


----------



## amb.neha (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks MaRIE, that sure was a valuable piece of advice. Is Bentylol available over the counter. I am really scared to go out and eat. In-fact for a while was scared to eat anything. Plus there are good and bad days. I just hope i learn to manage it well and i think that will come with time. Yes, I did get a lot of tests done, blood, Ultrasound and all. and now i have to go for endoscopy. If you mind me asking, which app did you download for meditation. Thanks again


----------

